# Rod to Pair with Van Staal vr250



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

CORRECTION - it is a vr150 (not sure why I wrote 250 )


I am living in the Middle East and recently bought a Van Stall vr150 reel and a rod that is pretty heavy and stiff. I am going to be taking it to Oman where they catch really big yellowfin and longtail tuna. The fishing in the Gulf of Oman is pretty incredible for tuna. 

I own a boat here and fish in the Arabian Gulf where I am more likely to cast to ling and kingfish. Both of which are caught regularly and I have seen some big ones caught. My question is, what size rod should I pair onto my new reel? The rod I have it too stiff and is really more suited for big tuna. I think the vr150 can be put on a lighter rod with more "action" and be great for sight casting to ling. I would also use it for ling fishing when I return to Texas in a few years. 

I have seen rod here that are 15 - 40 pound rating. I obviously just need to go put my hands on some and see what I like but I am interested in other opinions to achieve what I am looking for.

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I can build an offshore popping rod for you. 8' of 10' 60lb or 100lb Batson Tainshadow blank.


----------

